# Flip Video Capture Device Horizontally - Studio



## Bensam123 (Oct 11, 2016)

As the name says, please add a option to flip horizontally. Not sure how this didn't make it into studio. Depending on what side of the screen you're on, some things look better closer to the edge of the screen then the center... like a microphone.


----------



## Bensam123 (Oct 11, 2016)

Apparently there is two different areas to do this. If you look at properties of the device you can flip vertically there, but not horizontally. Using the transform menu you can flip all sorts of different ways. Weird there are like three different areas you expect to find this feature as it's not uniform across the board.

The effects menu is also somewhere else you'd expect to find this feature, but it's not there.


----------

